# wag bags- toilet stuff!



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know this may sound a bit strange, but I don't like to use the MH loo for anything other than urine (in other words I don,t want to poo in it) due to nasty emptying etc. I googled and found Wag Bags which are biodegradable double bags with a gel which somehow sorts out the odour and can be disposed of in any bin etc. I'd like to get some for when we go 'wild' but baulk at the price of about £2.30 each. Any one got any ideas?? 
Annie
(Gerald doesn't want to be associated with poo questions)


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have been wondering why we are not supposed to empty these toilets into an ordinary loo :? 
Presumably it is because of the chemical?!

So what happens to our waste when it goes into the correct disposal 
system :?: 

Don't like the thought of pooing in a bag Annie but won't make any more comments on that - might get rude  :wink: 

I have images running through my head of walking round looking for a bin to pop my poop in :lol: 

Sorry Annie, you were trying to be serious - hope you get some answers :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's the website:

http://www.thepett.com/wag2

There's some logic to it. I suppose. Anyway, I'm not supposed to be talking about this. I do engines and electrics and bike racks and stuff. I'll let 'er indoors deal with this somewhat distasteful side of motorhoming  :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You may be able to cut down the cost a bit by not drinking. You will save money on bottles of stuff and money on the bags too. Another way is to get a catheter fitted and the bag has a tap on and you can empty this at your leisure.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pooh bags*

Hi

Oscar uses nappy bags for his droppings - 59p for 100!!!

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oh Pusser. Gerald won't like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Checked out the website - picture 5 - caption says 
"Unfold waste bag and place bottom in zip bag"

I really am ROFL with this one :lol: 

Having said that, quite a good idea, shame about the cost.

Annie, my apologies to Gerald, we were getting on so well too ?!?!?!


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Heard it all now, £2-30 for a dump. sorry to be so crude, couldnt think of a better word quickly off the top of me head :lol: Whatever is nasty about dumping a tank full of poo. You can always shut your eyes and hold your breath :lol: Just imagine if a fox or cat or dog got in the waste bin after you had dumped all your little messages. Just imagine the mess the poor dustmen would have to pick up in the street it doesnt bear thinking about. We use ours all the time its what its designed for. A lot more hygenic I would think than a lot of public and campsite loos that Ive had the displeasure to visit. We dont need or use chemicals now we have had a SOG fitted to our Thetford. Maybe its a touch smellier when its emptied than one filled with chemicals but certainly not that bad a job. Working in Agriculture I have had to deal with a lot worse than that over the years.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

why would you want to poo in a bag its just wrong
this has to be an American idea
for realy wild camping just buy a shovel


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You're right, Tricia. CUT DOWN ON DRINKING? Whaaaaat? And, apparently, the idea is that you only use the bags for "no. 2's", not "no. 1's".

And yes, Tony, £2.30 for a dump is a mite on the pricey side, hence the question, I think.

Thanks for your replies. Annie will be most interested in them, although I fear they may not be the sort of replies she would have hoped for.

Hey ho.

Gerald


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I understand where your coming from.... having 3 kids, emptying the loo is a regular occurance for me... but I just think of England and get on with it... I have seen and smelt worst!

One thing that does come to mind is the actual physical procedure whilst emptying ones bowels... how can you stop yourself taking a whizz at the same time??


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: I don't think it's possible. A small amount of urine is OK, as far as I know. It's just that you don't want to be filling bags with urine at £2.30 a time, especially during a night on the lager.

It looks like we'll be ditching this idea, and just emptying the pot. We did it before when we had a narrowboat - then, we didn't have a nice convenient hatch in the outside. We had to lug the (large and heavy) Porta Potti box through the boat. Needless to say, we put it in a black bag before carrying, in case of leaks past the seals, etc.

Thanks for your replies.

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

8O 8O I'm gobsmacked.............I always thought a WAG BAG was something a footballers wife or girlfriend carried :roll: :roll: 

There is no way I would use those..........I cant imagine what you'd do if the bloody dustbin was full when you got it there............and any how.....
our waste tip is all recycled segregated............what category would you put THAT in?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

File it under S for shh .... you know what.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> 8O 8O I'm gobsmacked.............I always thought a WAG BAG was something a footballers wife or girlfriend carried :roll: :roll:


I like that immensly.  I can see where the confusion could easily be caused.  Has a certain ring to it though.


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

Expensive aint it? (must be council run)

Are we talking about a bag belonging to Winnie the Pooh or a bag that Winnie can Pooh in? :lol: 

Put plenty of flush water down the cassette and look the other way when you empty it - that's my advice.

(or you can do what the missus does - get someone else to empty it!)


----------

